# Wauquiez Pretorien



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are nearing the final stages in our search & purchase of our first large boat. There are 4 boat models we are considering - three with which we have some familiarity from charter or friends. The fourth, and maybe our ''gut'' favorite, is an early 1980s Wauquiez Pretorien 35. 

Our close inspection suggests it''s a well built boat and the one we are considering appears well maintained. I wonder about the design - ends seem a bit pinched.

If we get to that point, we will sea trial. But that''s just a snapshot on a given day & conditions.

How do these boats sail? 

We would surely benefit from any opinions people care to provide.


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

Practical Sailor has a great writeup on the Pretorien 35. It was also on our short list when we were buying. Loved the construction details.

We ultimately bought a Newport 41 due to the better match between our family and the cockpit.

What are your other three preferred models?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CS Traditional 36
Sabre 34-II
Tartan 34-II

Sunbeam 34?


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

Wauq Pretorien 35 rates PHRF 132. Likes 6-8kts+ wind, or 10+ if headsail is 135%. Points high going to wx & is dry. Very good deck design details ( deck raised around hatches & vents) Excellent construction quality. There is a very active owner''s list on Sailnet, you may want to lurk there.

Tartan 34 rates 168 to 172, so it''s slower
Sabre 34 rates 135

J-34c would be another possibilty in your size range. The c is for cruising rates 126

Have not sailed on all your choices, but the writeups sound like the Pretorian and J34c are the best balanced. Followed by the Sabre 34 and then the Tartan 34. Shorter boom change may be part of the issue on the Tartan


----------



## rlevy (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 1986 Pretorien and have been pleased overall. I upgraded from a Sabre 34, which I do not believe was as well built. (The Sabre leaked from the toe rail and the keel required rebedding after only a few years.) The Pretorien is much more comfortable in a seaway. We sail between Maryland and Maine, sometimes 50 miles offshore. Be sure to check the the propeller strut, if the boat you are considering has a shaft rather than a saildrive. The strut can come lose and cause misalignment and other problems.


----------



## rlevy (Feb 3, 2008)

*Pretorien opinion*

I have a 1986 Pretorien and have been pleased overall. I upgraded from a Sabre 34, which I do not believe was as well built. (The Sabre leaked from the toe rail and the keel required rebedding after only a few years.) The Pretorien is much more comfortable in a seaway. We sail between Maryland and Maine, sometimes 50 miles offshore. Be sure to check the the propeller strut, if the boat you are considering has a shaft rather than a saildrive. The strut can come lose and cause misalignment and other problems.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

rlevy-

Be aware that the post you're replying to is almost four years old, and if they haven't bought the boat, they're probably not likely to still have an option on it. Please check the dates before replying and try not to revive dead threads. Also, would recommend you read this *post* to help you get the most out of your time on Sailnet.


----------



## devemaster (Dec 1, 2009)

You forget or possibly didn't ever know, that one can google a boat design and come up with these old threads. The information is useful. I often get information that is new to me by searching old threads.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I strongly agree about googling and dead threads.

I get a lot of my information from searches on various sailing sites and I think adding pertinent information to a "dead thread" helps people like me even if the OP is no longer interested.

The thread becomes a record of interesting information on a topic and people may add to it later because they don't  read every sailnet thread every week.

When I add to a thread I know is old I try to start with "I know this thread is old but I thought I would add..." to clue other people into the fact that the OP may no longer be watching.

In that vein: *I know this is an old thread but*, the active Wauquiez owners group is now hosted on yahoo groups here


----------

